# Couple of studdds



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Couple of studddd smallies from shining tree ontario. The bitsy bug flipping jigs work from ohio to wayyy up north! If i woulda took pictures of every big bass i caught i dont know if i coulda posted them all in one post. Also got a pile of big ones on top waters and cranks


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great looking trophy smallies! Congrats!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Great looking smallies, Dude!!!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Big boys for sure. Nice!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

As soon as i got my first jig bite that day i told my buddy "your about to get your assbeat today" the next 3hours i put atleast 15 more in the boat 3 to 4 pounds and a countless amount of two pounders. I cant remember a time down here where i got two 5 pound smallies in one day.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nicely done


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice! Must be the shirt!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

hupcej4x4x454 said:


> Nice! Must be the shirt!


Im guessing between the shirt and the jorts its the perfect atire for slaunches!


----------

